# injured pigeon won't eat



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi to everyone.
I found an almost lifeless injured pigeon two days ago on my lawn. Took him inside, gave him some water (which he reluctantly sipped), however, he will not even try to pick up the wild bird seed mix I placed beside him. Same story with bread crumbs. The water revived him a bit and I also gave him a warm bath. I'm thinking he's still traumatized from his ordeal (half of his tail seems to have been torn off and his left wing is missing some plumage).
Any input as to how should I go about feeding him would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Food & Water: The baby will take its food and water together. The best way to provide this is with a 1cc syringe without a needle (most drug stores can supply these). If you can’t get a syringe, a clean eyedropper will work. Baby Bird Formula is recommended, but you can often use what’s at hand in a pinch. Make a soupy mix of warm (never hot!) water and baby cereal, or smashed Total, Plain Cheerios, Kix or similar cereal, low in sugar, but with plenty of calcium. The mix should be easily drawn into the syringe or dropper. Post questions or concerns on Pigeon-Talk.

Support People: Log onto Pigeon-Talk and let us know how you’re doing. There’s a wealth of experience here and some very nice people to guide you in your efforts. We’re here to help!








·


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. He's an adult pigeon though, will this method still work? I've seen young pigeons, from a few days old to a few months old, he's definitely not a youngster.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for caring for this injured/ill pigeon. Even though it is an adult, it has obviously suffered some type of trauma. The Emergency Care link on the home page here at pigeons.com will provide you with a lot of good information.

Meanwhile, the bird should be kept very warm and as free from stress as possible. If you have dogs, cats, or children try to keep the bird as isolated from them as possible. This is a wild bird, and it is fearful of these "predators".

Right now, dehydration is probably the biggest concern. Thus, syringe feeding with the baby formula solves both the problem of fluids as well as food. I would, however, go out and get some unflavored Pedialyte to use instead of water and syringe some of this at first with no food a couple of times. Once the bird perks up, you can mix the formula and syringe it. If you keep seed and water available, you can readily see when/if the birds starts eating and drinking on its own.

Though it means stressing the bird by handling it, please check very carefully for any puncture wounds on the body. If there are any, they should be cleaned with a weak solution of Betadine, and the bird should be started on antibiotics. 

Please keep us posted and feel free to ask any questions. There are many members here who will be happy to help in any way they can.

Terry Whatley


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Well, it's been quite an eventful day for him (and for me as well









Gave him a complete physical







, no apparent puncture wounds, just half of his tail missing and a plumageless spot (about half an inch in diameter) on his left wing... more like his shoulder blade. Took a closer look, it seems like a wound, skin is showing, but apparently that's the extent of it. It does hurt him a bit and he sort of drags the whole wing. I put Neosporin on the spot right after I gave him a bath the other day. Should I keep doing this?

An encouraging sign today, just as I was preparing to go out and get the syringe, formula and everything else... he began pecking at the seeds I left for him. The mix contains cracked corn, sunflower chips/hearts, and a "pigeon & dove mix". Is there anything else I can add here that will help his situation?
He's also taking in water quite regularly, at first I had to spoon-water him







, now he's drinking on his own.

There are no other animals or kids around, he's enjoying his own private laundry basket in the living room by the window









Thanks for the help again.
Ely


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ely,

That's great news! You have done a very good job with the pigeon!

As long as the bird continues to eat and drink well on its own, all should be well. 

The Neosporin is fine. Just keep an eye out for any infection and try not to let too much oily residue from the ointment get into the feathers. If the ointment is water based, then there shouldn't be a problem. 

Also, if the wing is really droopy, it may be dislocated or broken. Hard to say without seeing the bird. Since you have already done so well, I imagine you are quite capable to figuring out if a vet should tape or set the wing.

If you can get some oyster shell grit or grit for pigeons, offer this in a separate container from the food and water. 

You may have your feathered friend for a good while (or better yet, forever, if you would like it for a pet) as the bird will need to grow back the missing tail feathers before release can be considered. The wing, of course, also would have to be back in working condition.

Keep us posted and keep up the great work!

Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Way cool, Ely!

Definitely consider keeping it! Pigeons have been known to live up to 30-years when carefully cared for. He would have at best, a few years in the wild, and likely die a terrible death...

Besides, pigeons make outstanding human companions! If you'd like more info on pigeons and people, email me and I'll respond with attachments.

Meanwhile, check out "Lucky In Love", via the home page of this site. Every bit an angel, Lucky's pics are featured in the Member's Gallery. Lucky is Carl's pigeon, and the resident "Princess".

PIGEONS--AND PEOPLE TO HELP THEM--FOREVER!!!

--Ray

PS. Terry, would Pedialyte be a good idea here?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ray,

Yes, had the bird not started drinking on its own, Pedialyte or Lactated Ringers or another such rehydrating product would have been essential to keeping the bird alive.

Terry Whatley


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

aloft,
When a bird has been tramautized the way this one has, it is important not to give much food. We don't even know if there has been damage to the digestive system. Buy some Purina Puppy Chow and throw about 15 pieces into lukewarm water. Then put each one into the back of the throat and let the bird swallow. If the bird makes no attempt to swallow the food, don't try anymore. It may only be semi-consciouce. If the bird takes it, then put down the 15 pieces and see if droppings begin. In an injured bird, that could take many hours.
Water is very important and so make sure the bird drinks every hour.
Look under the injured wing and see if there is blood there. Look at the elbow to see if it is turning black and blue. it may be broken.
There may be a great deal more internal injury than anyone realizes so please don't feel you have done anything wrong if the bird does not make it.


----------

